# I test rode a Look 585 Optimum/Elle



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

And it's a great bike. The bike was equipped with Dura Ace and Ksyrium ES wheels. It was shod with Hutchinson clinchers. 

I did a 5-6 mile loop with a short steep climb at the end. It's smooth and quiet and light. This bike weighed in under 16 lbs. It had a longer stem on it than I am used to but the top tube is 15mm shorter than the regular Look 585 and the head tube is longer. So fit wise, it was fine. 

My only complaint is that while riding out of the saddle my knee brushed up against the stem where it clamps onto the steerer tube once. Since there were three spacers between the stem and the headset I figure this problem will go away by removing one or two of the spacers. 

I loved the bike. I might wind up getting one later this year. I just wish it were available is last year's all white color with the see through carbon lettering. 



/Thanks to Chas at Look cycles for making sure there would be a bike in my size at the bike demo event.


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

But but but…..the diva is soooooooo beautiful.  
How did the elle ride compared to the diva ? I see the elle has a taller head tube but the rest of the geometry looks almost identical to the diva.<o>
</o><o></o>
 It’s good that look is now doing an actual geometry difference between men’s and women’s rather than just a graphics/paint difference. It was hard to understand the marketing thinking behind same geometry for both but different colors


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

kaotikgrl said:


> But but but…..the diva is soooooooo beautiful.
> How did the elle ride compared to the diva ? I see the elle has a taller head tube but the rest of the geometry looks almost identical to the diva.<o>
> </o><o></o>
> It’s good that look is now doing an actual geometry difference between men’s and women’s rather than just a graphics/paint difference. It was hard to understand the marketing thinking behind same geometry for both but different colors


The Diva is great. The Diva also has more of that "wheels are under me where they should be" feel than the Look did. Both bikes are nice and light. 

The Elle rode smoother and quieter as it is a lugged frame as compared to the Diva which is monocoque. It absorbed bumps in the pavement wonderfully. The handling was quick yet composed. 

On the geometry bit, some "know it all" guy was spouting off to me at the Demo Day about how all the women's frames are just men's frames with a different paint scheme. I let him go on and on, all the while thinking of how we raked poor Chas over the coals here in this forum in that thread where talked about how last year's Look women's bikes were just painted a different color. :lol:


Please clear some space in you PM box.


----------

